# New Puppy, New Name



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello All, 

Our little girl will be arriving home in late January, and we couldn't be more excited! I cannot seem to settle on a name though :/ Our German Shepherd is Ellie so we want to avoid names that end in similar -ly sounds. Grace and Mischa seem to be top two, but we also like Xola and Phoebe. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

HI...

I like Artemis. Greek Goddess of the hunt, and eternal mischief... 

RT


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

As hard as it is, you may want to wait and see what fits her once you've had her for a couple of days. We had a lab pup from a baby (we have her mom), named her one thing, and then once we decided to keep her, decided to change her name to something else. She made the transition just fine.


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

I like Artemis very much, so clever! I know I should wait, I want to get to know her; I just want to have a few good ideas for when she arrives. We've been calling her Potato Chip affectionately since everyone jokes that Ellie will have her for a snack (even though she never would, she's so sweet  )


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think Mercy might be more fitting than Grace, at least through the puppy stage.


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sure I'll need all of God's mercy in the first few months haha!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in same predicament myself, need to get a name chosen before March. Letting wife and kids choose the name this time and I'm sure they're trying to think up the one that'll make me cringe the most


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

The process is so exciting, yet so stressful too! There is so much importance in a name  I hope your wife and kids make a good choice! I know growing up if my parents let my sisters and I name a puppy we'd come up with something like "Booger" or "Muffin"; something bizarre, but totally cool to young kids 8) . Haha Godspeed, it sounds like you have some time though!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

When Dharma was named it was one of 2 that stuck. She was named after a Jenna Elfman Character from a TV sitcom that I watched. I thought this little puppy would fit that person's character. I found out this summer that Dharma is a word that actually exists in Bhudist teachings and relates to Karma and well being (or something along those lines). Much to our surprise she fits the name very well as well as the situation we brought her home to. It was also a unique name that I had not heard of before. You will probably find that one or two names will come up time and time again. Good luck in finding just the right name.


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

I actually came to the forum today to post the same question! I have lots of ideas, but nothing is really standing out as the obvious choice. Our male is named Barnaby, and we're looking mostly at female english names of a similar type: irmengard, mildred, beatrice, edwina, henrietta, lenora.

However, I couldn't help but look at hungarian names too...I like gyorgyi (georgie), orsolya (little female bear), duci (dootsie, wealthy gift), annuska (though it sounds too russian for me), and bianka. 

Ember is a great vizsla name -- it means "human" in hungarian. When I was looking into male names for Barnaby, I found Hadur (I think the pronunciation is something like h'adore). He's the Magyar god of fire and war, the blacksmith of the gods, and has armor made of copper (his sacred metal). 

These don't fit anywhere, but I also like thistle, juniper, and sorscha (willow was one of my favorite movies as a kid).


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

Magda and Olga are also very cool, I had considered them, but they didn't seem goofy enough to fit the pup. 

I know you wanted to stick to English names though!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

rudolph said:


> Ember is a great vizsla name -- it means "human" in hungarian.
> 
> These don't fit anywhere, but I also like thistle, juniper, and sorscha (willow was one of my favorite movies as a kid).


I love the name Ember. And Juniper. If we ever got a female V, her name would be Maple (I'm partial to tree names ). I also love the name Ginny (after redheaded Ginny Weasley in Harry Potter and because they are gingers as well!). I think Paprika is a great name too, and feels Hungarian to me


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

The naming process was tough. We went back and forth and it didn't help that at the last minute, we changed our minds and decided to get a male. 

My husband was telling me a story about his grandfather's friend, who they called Moose and the light bulb went off, I knew at that moment my pup's name would be Moose! You never know what the inspiration will be, but when you know, you know lol And he has grown into his name and middle name, Loki, he is quite the mischievous one.

But, when he was a tiny pup, before we picked him out and brought him home, I named all of the pups at the breeder and his name was chunkasaurous rex, he was the fattest and laziest of the litter. 

You'll figure it out, and now he has who knows how many nicknames that have nothing to do with his name lol


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think we are in a position to give advice on names seeing as we named our dog Hercules! (h/herc for short.)

What makes the name even funnier is that H is the softest, wimpiest dog ever!


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

HI
My boy is Leo because of Leonard Cohen and "Uncle Leo the hero of my childhood"(a Goran Bregovic song)
But I also like Jiva ,Jar and Erzji(hungarian also)
Luna seems very nice for a vizsla girl

Good luck and enjoy

Miru and Leo


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

Magnet became Magnet because he's really a magnet. Always attracted to me. He always sticks around wherever I am. No privacy with my little guy.


----------

